# SIG SAUER ANNOUNCES NEW ROSE P365 IN .380, 9MM



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*SIG SAUER ANNOUNCES NEW ROSE P365 IN .380, 9MM*



> "Rose is not only a pistol, it is a kit you take home with you to start your firearms journey and become part of a community where you are supported and can learn at your own pace in an environment you are comfortable in," explained Miculek. "I have heard countless times from women that they leave the store with more questions than answers and they want to learn. This is where Rose by SIG Sauer comes in; the heartbeat of this program is education and getting you from the retailer to the range so you can start your lasting journey with firearms."


*








SIG Sauer Announces New Rose P365 in .380, 9mm :: Guns.com


Developed with eight-time World Champion Lena Miculek, the new Rose program from SIG Sauer is intended to provide a "complete solution for women to begin and support their firearms journey."




www.guns.com




*


----------

